# 2 questions =)



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

In a few months we will be getting our 2nd chihuahua. With our current chi.. his testies never dropped and when we had him neutered they had to go in his belly like a spay to get them out. Is this a common problem in male chi's? Also he had 4 retained baby teeth til a year old.. the vet thought because his mouth was so tiny but they did finally come out on their own at a year old so she didnt have to pull them. Is this also something thats common? I want to kinda know if I have to watch for these things again with our new little boy =)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Retaining testicles isn't normal, HOWEVER it's also not uncommon. They're called "cryptorchid" and like what happened to your other dog, just means a more invasive surgery to neuter. 
Retained puppy teeth are unfortunately also not uncommon... sometimes they just take longer to come out. Sometimes they'll need to be extracted if they inhibit the growth of adult teeth; I've heard of a few vets who do this while they're under for their spay or neuter, but the vet I used to work at preferred to wait as sometimes pulling them early can cause other issues. If they came out at a year that's good. 

HAHA- I just checked my baby Kahlua- she had one retained baby upper canine that because it wasn't causing issues they opted not to pull. I switched her to raw diet and I just looked and she apparently lost it! Hooray!!


----------

